# Hospital question



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Health seem the best place to put this. I had to go into the hospital yesterday. The nurse comes in and goes down a long list of question most of witch had nothing to do with my health care. I politely informed this young person that any question not directly related to my health care was inappropriate. (see I was awake in that part of PC class).
Keep in mind I am 60 years old spent a major part of my life in the infantry and dam little of it in front of a TV. She went down a list of surgery broken bones ect. Well yes 46 years of riding motorcycles a few ride armature rodeo ect. You could say I got banged up a bit. She commented on my risky life style choices.
I looked at this young lady and said yes but I have had a ball, and see no reason to change. Live while you can tomorrow maybe to late to take that jump to make that ride. Sit on the porch or play in traffic the choice is yours but you have dam little time to make up your mind. 
As for me I am going out ugly if you don't want to see it don't watch.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good for you, Smitty. Isn't the old saying, "Skid into the grave sideways yelling 'What a ride!'"


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Health seem the best place to put this. I had to go into the hospital yesterday. The nurse comes in and goes down a long list of question most of witch had nothing to do with my health care. I politely informed this young person that any question not directly related to my health care was inappropriate. (see I was awake in that part of PC class).
> Keep in mind I am 60 years old spent a major part of my life in the infantry and dam little of it in front of a TV. She went down a list of surgery broken bones ect. Well yes 46 years of riding motorcycles a few ride armature rodeo ect. You could say I got banged up a bit. She commented on my risky life style choices.
> I looked at this young lady and said yes but I have had a ball, and see no reason to change. Live while you can tomorrow maybe to late to take that jump to make that ride. Sit on the porch or play in traffic the choice is yours but you have dam little time to make up your mind.
> As for me I am going out ugly if you don't want to see it don't watch.


Some minor changes to the words, . . . Johnny Cash could have made a hit song out of that................:joyous:

But I agree wholeheartedly, . . . at 70.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The intrusive healthcare workers who concentrate on things that are not related to the healthcare issue at hand is ridiculous and part of the progressive agenda. Recently my Orthapedic doctors office asked me to list all of my hobbies and keep asking me for my SS#. None of your business. 

Get well Smitty!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What kind of unrelated questions did they ask? They didn't ask you about your guns did they? I've heard of doctors trying to get that info out of patients in the past.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope all is well!! 

The idea of living today is binge watching a show on Netflix and dating through an app on your phone. You can do just about everything from your couch! SAD!!
I loved hearing your story. Good for you!! Keep living the crazy life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stopped the questioning I can not give you the full list but here you go.
How many people live in your home full time/part time
Are there weapons in your home
Are you currently living in fear or under threats
Are you now or ever have been a victim of abuse
The weapons question again reworded
ECT.
Funny part questions about life style they use to ask that may have been important have been dropped. Not PC to ask I guess

The visit was no big deal. Doc wanted to put a camera down my throat take a biopsy. Bit of Acid reflux that has gone on to long.
I have known this surgeon awhile I think he enjoys putting cameras in people.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

If we want to catch people with mental problems before they start shooting people or commit suicide, there's got to be some mechanism for that. Those questions are part of the mechanism. Follow up on that does get some help to people who wouldn't go looking for it.

I see no problem with the questions. I also see no problem with declining to provide the information. It should be a free country; they can ask and I can decline to answer. And they can get preachy about choices, and I can either accept that or tell them I don't like it. It's all good.

I don't know about your hobbies, Slippy, but mine are all Kinds of relevant to an orthopedist. My sports make certain kinds of skeletal strain and certain injuries far more likely.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm tempted to write on their questionaire;

Illegal mexican muslime transvestite retarded afro-american democrat welfare recipient in need of an abortion

They would probably roll out the red carpet...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama care mandates this nonsence. What's worse is they charge for it and you pay for it. At least that is what my excessively expensive tax results in. I do pay for my own coverage 100%. My costs are skyrocketing for less coverage. Being male they have my back If I get pregnant or decide to become a woman ala Bruce. Jenner or what ever it is called these days. 

I admire your pluck Smity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spice said:


> ...I don't know about your hobbies, Slippy, but mine are all Kinds of relevant to an orthopedist. My sports make certain kinds of skeletal strain and certain injuries far more likely.


My athletic feats are well documented...But I digress...
This is not a new visit to a new doctor but rather new forms that I've been asked to fill out even though I have been seeing this Ortho for many years.

Its part of the intrusive ACA.

One on one discussions with the doctor are one thing, filling out a form for your permanent record, not so much.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have an answer for those questions.

Person: q) do you have any guns in the home?
Me a) what color panties are you wearing?
Person: q) puzzled look from questioner and a response of, "what does that have to do with anything?"
Me a) exactly 

That usually stops the stupid questions. I have only had to ask twice. I think they know me now.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have to admit, I like that one, dsd. Doubt if I'd have the gonads to actually say it. Maybe I'll say something like "what color socks do you have on." Over the years, I've gotten my face slapped too many times and my orthodontist has made too many vacations to the islands on my dime fixing my TMJ problems.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Stopped the questioning I can not give you the full list but here you go.
> How many people live in your home full time/part time
> Are there weapons in your home
> Are you currently living in fear or under threats
> ...


It's all BS! Taking more information for the Government. Treat the damn Boo-Boo and stay out of my personal life! Good to hear your OK Smitty.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> ...ala Bruce. Jenner or what ever it is called these days.


Trans Jenner.
:mrgreen:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Stopped the questioning I can not give you the full list but here you go.
How many people live in your home full time/part time

All live full time, didn't know people could live part time. Is that something like a shared job?

Are there weapons in your home

Lots! Hammers, knives, saws, axes, ice picks, sticks, stones, rope,

Are you currently living in fear or under threats

No I'm the one people are supposed to be afraid of.

Are you now or ever have been a victim of abuse

No unless you mean the whips and chains used during foreplay.

The weapons question again reworded
ECT.
Funny part questions about life style they use to ask that may have been important have been dropped. Not PC to ask I guess

Guess the questions about sex with animals is gone?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I have often wondered about some of the irrelevant questions asked in provider interviews. Fortunately with military medicine we still stick to relevant questions. For example, before asking if I have weapons they ask if I am going to kill myself or someone else, and if I feel safe at home. If the answers are no, no, yes, they don't press any further.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

The questions do seem strange and out of place, but may I ask if they give any reason for them, how do they explain the questions?

What are the conseuensces if you lie or refuse to answer?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The reason behind them is to identify those with weapons - a "back door" registration of sorts.
If you lie then they record the lie - there is no way for them to know.
No consequences unless it is an insurance questionaire - the insurance company could refuse a claim if you shot yourself cleaning your gun at home if you answered "no" to having any at home.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It sets the stones for invasion, seizing kids or elderly family, who to target - there are so many uses. Don't be blind or think it's benign. Medical people are routinely propagandized to you as a subject to be controlled and monitored and medical personel as monitors and "parents" over you. It's outrageous and most medical people are offended and resistent. It's the lil commies and "you will take my gaybola blood!" freaks that actually talk about it as if it's anything but invasion with Mal intent


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

PaulS said:


> The reason behind them is to identify those with weapons - a "back door" registration of sorts.


But is this the official reason? Do they have an official reason or are they just asking without giving one?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The questions do seem strange and out of place, but may I ask if they give any reason for them, how do they explain the questions?
> 
> What are the conseuensces if you lie or refuse to answer?


The purpose of the questions is to calculate health risks.
However, the calculation is not taken on a case by case basis, but rather compared against national averages.
That's where they become dangerous. Too many "yes" responses, and you get flagged.
What this can do to you is anyone's guess. I've heard stories of insurance companies dropping coverage, visits from Child Protective Services to verify whether or not you are a good parent and raising children in a safe home... You just never know where those answers end up, or who will interpret them.
As far as I know, abstaining from answering normally poses no consequences, though a doctor could decide not to keep you as a patient.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have never heard any "official" reason but it has been put in place since the failure of gun control efforts.
Apparently the bozos (Bozo is the name of a famous clown) believe we are more comfortable telling things like that to a doctor.... (me? not so much.)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> But is this the official reason? Do they have an official reason or are they just asking without giving one?


So people will be safe. Doctors should be for gun grabbing, kid jabbing and dope pushing so people will be safe and healthy - just like any socialist shit hole


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Obama care mandates this nonsence.


My wife retired after 40 years as a nurse in a hospital setting and she will be the first to tell you that most of this crap started with Hillary Clinton when she was a senator from new york and started pushing her health care reform on the public and it has been pushed by the liberals in congress and new stuff added and changed right up to and including that #@%& ! in the white house


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

oddapple said:


> So people will be safe. Doctors should be for gun grabbing, kid jabbing and dope pushing so people will be safe and healthy - just like any socialist shit hole
> View attachment 11864


If they ask if the patient is carrying any firearms, well, that is relevant before an exam. But that was not the question the treadmaker was asked. Not that you care, you mostly wants to get attention by puking in threads.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Thats why I wonder if the socialist is just to make her seem like the choice....
But the propaganda intensity on medical professionals went into high gear with oby and has gotten ridiculously tyrannical


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If they ask if the patient is carrying any firearms, well, that is relevant before an exam. But that was not the question the treadmaker was asked. Not that you care, you mostly wants to get attention by puking in threads.


Thats what you're doing. I told it like it is. No reason besides justifying ratism you ever post. Btw, how's being moslum doormats going?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> As for me I am going out ugly if you don't want to see it don't watch.


I came into this world naked, screaming, and covered in someone else's blood.
I intend on going out that way too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> But is this the official reason? Do they have an official reason or are they just asking without giving one?


 Point is even if they have a reason ,they have no right to even ask it. This is America a free country we have not been 100% taken over by socialist yet.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was getting my Final Secret security clearance, I had to see a shrink and take a written assessment...

I remember one part

Do you like children 
Do you like little boys
Do you like little girls
Do you like little boys better then little girls (now I am starting to say what the heck)
--------------------------------------
I do like little girls better - or course I ended up having 5 boys ...
----------------------
I got my clearance but it said i had Self -Destructive tendencies - I said Hey, I joined the Marines! - If I wanted to be safe I would have went to school to be a psychiatrists!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Point is even if they have a reason ,they have no right to even ask it. This is America a free country we have not been 100% taken over by socialist yet.


Then I can inform you that the US is much more unfree then most socialist countrys, but what socialism is and is not is not this threads topic, so Ill leave here, my questions have been responded and I see this as "stupid burocracy", an illness that all countries have to some extent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> When I was getting my Final Secret security clearance, I had to see a shrink and take a written assessment...
> 
> I remember one part
> 
> ...


 It took them a page to say it in different words but the part that was review with me translated to does not play well with others. Ok I agree was all I said.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If they ask if the patient is carrying any firearms, well, that is relevant before an exam. But that was not the question the treadmaker was asked. Not that you care, you mostly wants to get attention by puking in threads.


Hey socialist,

You cannot say that crap to our Oddapple. Take your crap elsewhere, He's our Oddapple and I stand up for Oddapple. You can take your socialist crap back to where you came.

Geez, European Socialism is mentally ill.

(I got your back Odd! Stay Odd my friend)


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Relentlessly yours ~


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What timing this just showed up . Now the schools are getting in on collecting information they have no right to be asking.

"A Connecticut mom wanted to snap her No. 2 pencil in half when she sat down to fill out her son's kindergarten application and came across personal questions about his birth that left her demanding answers instead of filling them out. "

Connecticut mom balks when son's kindergarten application gets personal | Fox News


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Then I can inform you that the US is much more unfree then most socialist countrys, but what socialism is and is not is not this threads topic, so Ill leave here, my questions have been responded and I see this as "stupid burocracy", an illness that all countries have to some extent.


This ^^^ coming from a Socialist, should slap each and every one of us square in the face. The Greatest, Free-est Republic is gone. We, The People have done exactly what Ben Franklin warned us from doing;

Outside Independence Hall when
the Constitutional Convention of 1787 ended,
Mrs. Powel of Philadelphia asked Benjamin Franklin,
"Well, Doctor, what have we got, a republic or a monarchy?"
With no hesitation whatsoever, Franklin responded,
"A republic, if you can keep it."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> I came into this world naked, screaming, and covered in someone else's blood.
> I intend on going out that way too.


Well, that's an image I'd like to get out of my head...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Denton said:


> Well, that's an image I'd like to get out of my head...


As long as it's not MY blood I don't mind at all....


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

People should have the right to a lawyer if they are subjected to questioning by any government agent while they are in custody, it is effectively the same as detainment. It is questioning under duress if medical care is being refused prior to answering any questions. They are real issues, especially if information supplied may be used for non medical grounds.

This whole situation relates to the duty of care, but also based upon the government control of medical practice, it is not solely privately regulated but the medical system also has responsibilities to the government, as well as extrajudcial powers.

The questionaire basis seems related to two different things 1. Safety of Medical Staff at the workplace and 2. Abuse, such as elder abuse or child abuse, or spousal abuse, or other forms of domestic violence.

The duty of care basis places a "duty or responsibility" to not only care for the persons current wellbeing through medical treatment but also to prevent further abuse be it self inflicted or by returning them to an environment where their health will be jepodized again such as with an abusive wife or husband.

You may wonder, but why should domestic violence or self harm prevention be part of my interactions with the medical system? Well people were getting killed or repeatedly abused, so early detection of individuals exposed to abuse may facilitate for harm reduction, that has slowly gained traction in the medical system.

One of many examples - it is what they are trained to do.
http://www.kpu.ca/sites/default/files/NEVR/DV Toolkit PDF August 24.pdf (check out page 5 figure 1 in 4 violent crimes reported to police...)

This is still nothing compared to what I've experienced in terms of invasion of privacy. If you think those questions are deep, wait until you have gov agents in side rooms during private discussions with government administrators, and lengthy detainments for exercising your right not to provide any information to police. Silence = suspicion these days. Appearance is everything. 
A lack of information provides an oppourtunity for speculative comments. A comment equals an oppourtunity for out of context quote or paraphrase to have totally different meaning. KEEP YOUR OWN RECORDS DO NOT LET THEM HAVE THE ONLY VERSION. DO NOT SIGN ANYTHING UNLESS THEY SIGN YOUR VERSION.

Here is more info on elder abuse. Some won't ask for help so steps are taken to make it easier for them to get help

http://www.nursingcenter.com/CEArticle?an=00152193-201210000-00010&Journal_ID=54016&Issue_ID=1433745

Note the stagering figure of perhaps 2 million abused seniors and the fact that number represents a large segment of the senior population in the US. While it may indeed serve to get some into trouble, it likewise can help victims of violence.

There does need to be a safegaurd especially with adults suffering feebleness or other issues, this is why medical questioning should provide for access to counsel the same as police detainment because the risks are equally as high.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I hope that you are feeling and doing better Smitty!


----------

